# Assuming someone has a long midface because of his oral posture and having eaten soft foods....



## Ryo_Hazuki (Nov 30, 2018)

Is like telling someone who is 5'5 that he's that height because he didn't drink enough milk and have good back posture as a kid even though his mother is 4'10 and his father is 5'5. 

If your parents have long midfaces (or if one of your parents has a long midface and you get their maxilla genes) you are going to have a long midface no matter what you do. You could start mewing in the womb the moment you develop a tongue and palate and eat nothing but hard, tough foods and chew gum in your sleep and it won't matter because you'll still end up with a horse face. Just like a kid with a 4'10 mother and a 5'5 father. Doesn't matter how much milk he drinks or how great his back posture is...he's still going to end up a manlet.

I'm sure this thread will get replies of extreme denial from zoomer armchair experts from lookism but this is reality.


----------



## Tony (Nov 30, 2018)

@11gaijin this for ur horse face


----------



## 11gaijin (Nov 30, 2018)

Tony said:


> @11gaijin this for ur horse face


Don't even have horseface, I have a good midface, off with you ogre.


----------



## Genecel (Nov 30, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Don't even have horseface, I have a good midface, off with you ogre.


Holy fuck even the mods here brag about their face, PLEASE SEND ME BACK TO INCELS.IS


----------



## Veganist (Nov 30, 2018)

Genecel said:


> Holy fuck even the mods here brag about their face, PLEASE SEND ME BACK TO INCELS.IS


Imagine this guy posting he is gonna rope on .is because he is ugly


----------



## Mewcel (Nov 30, 2018)

Phenotype = Genotype + environment.

Mewing works for some, but not all.


----------



## 11gaijin (Nov 30, 2018)

Genecel said:


> Holy fuck even the mods here brag about their face, PLEASE SEND ME BACK TO INCELS.IS


How is this bragging? If someone calls a tall guy a manlet and he replies that he isn't a manlet, he is, say 6'2'', it isn't bragging lol.


----------



## 11gaijin (Nov 30, 2018)

Veganist said:


> Imagine this guy posting he is gonna rope on .is because he is ugly


cope


----------



## FaceandHFD (Nov 30, 2018)

that's true. I had a long midface since I was a kid(from pics it looks like it was horseface tier). Nowadays it looks significatly shorter though(midface ratio increased by 0.05 judging from pics taken from the same angle), which makes it just longer than average. Pretty sure nosebreathing, sports and puberty played a role in this.


----------



## FiveFourManlet (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Tony (Nov 30, 2018)

FiveFourManlet said:


> View attachment 6648


cope


----------



## Ryo_Hazuki (Nov 30, 2018)

FiveFourManlet said:


> View attachment 6648



Don't post my pic without my permission again.


----------



## Nibba (Nov 30, 2018)

You can't compare height and facial structure. Height is largely genetic but there are things you can do to maximize your height during puberty. 

keep coping with the fact that you had shity oral posture as a child and now you're permanently deformed from it. People don't want to take responsibility for how their shity life choices have made them ugly


----------



## Deltoid (Nov 30, 2018)

Nibba said:


> You can't compare height and facial structure. Height is largely genetic but there are things you can do to maximize your height during puberty.
> 
> keep coping with the fact that you had shity oral posture as a child and now you're permanently deformed from it. People don't want to take responsibility for how their shity life choices have made them ugly


I had horrible allergies when I was younger and my nose was always stuffed so I’d tend to breath from my mouth when it was. There’s definitely an ability to change your facial shape by breathing through your nose and mewing. My teeth were crooked and shit too, now they aren’t and I’ve never had braces.


----------



## Nibba (Nov 30, 2018)

Deltoid said:


> I had horrible allergies when I was younger and my nose was always stuffed so I’d tend to breath from my mouth when it was. There’s definitely an ability to change your facial shape by breathing through your nose and mewing. My teeth were crooked and shit too, now they aren’t and I’ve never had braces.


Exactly. Incels cope with their ugliness by ascribing it all to genetics


----------



## Veganist (Nov 30, 2018)

There have been studies providing evidence that enviroment can direct someone's physical appearance, based on his genes.

The study is named _The relative strength of Nature and Nurture _by Karl Pearson


----------



## Ryo_Hazuki (Nov 30, 2018)

Nibba said:


> You can't compare height and facial structure. Height is largely genetic but there are things you can do to maximize your height during puberty.
> 
> keep coping with the fact that you had shity oral posture as a child and now you're permanently deformed from it. People don't want to take responsibility for how their shity life choices have made them ugly



My oral posture was fine and I ate plenty of hard foods as a kid. I chewed a lot of gum and I used to love eating ice for some reason. Still ended up with a long midface, which runs in the family.

But keep thinking the maxilla is a magical bone that has no genetic variation.

Also didn't you say that T and HGH don't make your midface longer? How do you explain the fact that men have longer midfaces than women and taller guys have longer midfaces than short guys. On average of course.


----------



## Sub5virgin (Nov 30, 2018)

> But keep thinking the maxilla is a magical bone that has no genetic variation.








Mew in particular is guilty of denying this on several occasions. He likes to skirt around the fact that phenotypical/racial differences often account for maxilary shape, angle and protrusion or lack there of. 

_I guess that Arabs and other semites are just not mewing hard enough and eating hard diets which account for their long midfaces ? _ lmao 

If your mother or father have a longer midface then chances are you will have some of that expressed through your genes, regardless of diet .


----------



## justanothergymcell (Nov 30, 2018)

I heard playing basketball and having good posture might also help your long midface. You gotta do something to fix it other than sit in front of a computer all day!


----------



## Nibba (Nov 30, 2018)

Ryo_Hazuki said:


> Also didn't you say that T and HGH don't make your midface longer?


Yeah they make it longer but it can still be compact. In fact, look at FWHR. Wide fwhr means higher t

I don't understand why u people don't understand how multiple things can influence a phenotypic trait. Genotype+environment=phenotype


----------



## Deleted member 561 (Nov 30, 2018)

justanothergymcell said:


> I heard playing basketball and having good posture might also help your long midface. You gotta do something to fix it other than sit in front of a computer all day!



based boomer shitposter


----------



## Ryo_Hazuki (Nov 30, 2018)

Sub5virgin said:


> Mew in particular is guilty of denying this on several occasions. He likes to skirt around the fact that phenotypical/racial differences often account for maxilary shape, angle and protrusion or lack there of.



Keep in mind, Mike Mew was _unanimously_ expelled from the british orthodontic society. The mewtards immediately started spouting conspiracy theories....like he was expelled because the NWO lizard people wanted to smear him because they didn't want people to have proper oral posture. Somehow that's more believable to these autistic lookism zoomers than thinking maybe, just MAYBE the guy really _is_ a quack.



Sub5virgin said:


> _ I guess that Arabs and other semites are just not mewing hard enough and eating hard diets which account for their long midfaces ? _ lmao



Yeah racial variations in midface length is pretty solid proof that it is genetic. I belong to an ethnic group that has long midfaces on average. Fucking sucks. I wish I was slavic or germanic.



Sub5virgin said:


> If your mother or father have a longer midface then chances are you will have some of that expressed through your genes, regardless of diet .


----------



## Zesto (Nov 30, 2018)

I believe you have a long midface because you are tall, and this is the only drawback of being tall.


----------



## TakaRyo (Dec 1, 2018)

Zesto said:


> I believe you have a long midface because you are tall, and this is the only drawback of being tall.



In my experience height and midface do not affect one another at all. 

That being said whenever I look at my face I think it's very narrow and long even though other people tell me it's short and wide. I'm 6'2.


----------



## Ryo_Hazuki (Dec 1, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> In my experience height and midface do not affect one another at all.
> 
> That being said whenever I look at my face I think it's very narrow and long even though other people tell me it's short and wide. I'm 6'2.



You're indian. I've never known an indian with a long midface. Even the tall ones have short to average midfaces. I'm sure exceptions exist, but Indians are like east asians when it comes to midface length.


----------



## TakaRyo (Dec 1, 2018)

Ryo_Hazuki said:


> You're indian. I've never known an indian with a long midface. Even the tall ones have short to average midfaces. I'm sure exceptions exist, but Indians are like east asians when it comes to midface length.






long midface is a non-issue (unless it's as long as yours or david schwimmer's)

Anyways I don't know very many Indians with hunter eyes either (most have big bug eyes) but I have them. A lot of people say Indians are short but I'm 6'2 and I have 2-3 Indian friends who are above 5'11 (and one who's 6'3).
And honestly my midface is long, it'll look better with a good lower third, but it's still noticeably longer than average IMO.


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 1, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> long midface is a non-issue (unless it's as long as yours or david schwimmer's)
> 
> Anyways I don't know very many Indians with hunter eyes either (most have big bug eyes) but I have them. A lot of people say Indians are short but I'm 6'2 and I have 2-3 Indian friends who are above 5'11 (and one who's 6'3).
> And honestly my midface is long, it'll look better with a good lower third, but it's still noticeably longer than average IMO.


Your midface doesn't look long to me. Also I always thought you're arab lmao


----------



## TakaRyo (Dec 1, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Your midface doesn't look long to me. Also I always thought you're arab lmao



Nope I'm hindoo coper.


----------



## Ryo_Hazuki (Dec 1, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> long midface is a non-issue (unless it's as long as yours or david schwimmer's)



Thing is, mine IS as long as David Schwimmer's.

Also the guy you posted doesn't have a truely long midface. Not by a long shot. Maybe slightly longer than average.


----------



## 11gaijin (Dec 1, 2018)

Ryo_Hazuki said:


> Thing is, mine IS as long as David Schwimmer's.
> 
> Also the guy you posted doesn't have a truely long midface. Not by a long shot. Maybe slightly longer than average.


Can I see?


----------



## TakaRyo (Dec 1, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Can I see?



He refuses to show us

My midface isn't TOO long but it's long enough to make looksmaxxing NOT worth it. How old are you, Ryo?



Ryo_Hazuki said:


> Thing is, mine IS as long as David Schwimmer's.
> 
> Also the guy you posted doesn't have a truely long midface. Not by a long shot. Maybe slightly longer than average.


----------



## Ryo_Hazuki (Dec 1, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> He refuses to show us
> 
> My midface isn't TOO long but it's long enough to make looksmaxxing NOT worth it. How old are you, Ryo?



I'm 31.


----------



## TakaRyo (Dec 1, 2018)

Ryo_Hazuki said:


> I'm 31.



Makes sense. What do you do for a living, bud? I'm just curious that's all, you can DM me if you want


----------



## Ryo_Hazuki (Dec 1, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> Makes sense. What do you do for a living, bud? I'm just curious that's all, you can DM me if you want



Minimum wage shit.


----------



## TakaRyo (Dec 1, 2018)

Ryo_Hazuki said:


> Minimum wage shit.



Well man you got a lot of $$$ worth of surgeries that's for sure


----------



## Ryo_Hazuki (Dec 1, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> Well man you got a lot of $$$ worth of surgeries that's for sure



Yeah it's a complicated situation as far as how I got that money, I'm not going to go into detail. Obviously you are implying I'm a liar, however the owner of this website has seen me and has seen my before and after photos. He can confirm that I'm not a larper.


----------



## TakaRyo (Dec 1, 2018)

Ryo_Hazuki said:


> Yeah it's a complicated situation as far as how I got that money, I'm not going to go into detail. Obviously you are implying me to be a liar, however the owner of this website has seen me and has seen my before and after photos. He can confirm that I'm not a larper.



No, I'm honestly not implying you're a liar lol. I'm just amazed when people can afford so many surgeries, and even me I mean really surgery isn't the thing I should be spending my money on (especially considering I resort to expensive shit like Eppley implants as I'm a perfectionist). I'll be interested to know how you got the money if you ever want to tell me though, I have a weird backstory behind how I got mine as well.

It's just that like, you're an incel before surgeries and after surgeries so maybe I'll end up the same way but with like $30,000 less in my bank


----------



## Ryo_Hazuki (Dec 1, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> It's just that like, you're an incel before surgeries and after surgeries so maybe I'll end up the same way but with like $30,000 less in my bank



Keep in mind I have an ultra long midface because of my deathnik ogre genes. I started as a 1/10. I'm not a good example to base your expectations on.

You have a good midface and a MUCH better starting point in general. You'll ascend with a good surgeon.


----------



## Sub5virgin (Dec 1, 2018)

Ryo_Hazuki said:


> You're indian. I've never known an indian with a long midface. Even the tall ones have short to average midfaces. I'm sure exceptions exist, but Indians are like* east asians when it comes to midface length.*



I've seen several East Asians with long mid-face. I guess it's not as noticeable because they tend to have very wide and flat zygos though.

Even the girl in my sig has a longer midface. Also, having a longish midface can actually look good if you have enough mandibular width and chin height and projection. just my 2cents


----------



## theropeking (Dec 1, 2018)

I have probably experienced one of the worst developments. I had a chaddy jaw & chin and also solid fhwr. Somehow my face got narrower and my midface longer. 

Environment is not cope if u got braces at 7 and teeth extractions. Sometimes i cry and think about how much potential i had to become chad


----------



## Ryo_Hazuki (Dec 1, 2018)

Sub5virgin said:


> I've seen several East Asians with long mid-face. I guess it's not as noticeable because they tend to have very wide and flat zygos though.
> 
> Even the girl in my sig has a longer midface. Also, having a longish midface can actually look good if you have enough mandibular width and chin height and projection. just my 2cents



My mandible is very wide, and i still look like a disgusting horseface. Then again my midface is ultra long.


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 1, 2018)

Ryo_Hazuki said:


> Is like telling someone who is 5'5 that he's that height because he didn't drink enough milk and have good back posture as a kid even though his mother is 4'10 and his father is 5'5.
> 
> If your parents have long midfaces (or if one of your parents has a long midface and you get their maxilla genes) you are going to have a long midface no matter what you do. You could start mewing in the womb the moment you develop a tongue and palate and eat nothing but hard, tough foods and chew gum in your sleep and it won't matter because you'll still end up with a horse face. Just like a kid with a 4'10 mother and a 5'5 father. Doesn't matter how much milk he drinks or how great his back posture is...he's still going to end up a manlet.
> 
> I'm sure this thread will get replies of extreme denial from zoomer armchair experts from lookism but this is reality.



Legit. But schwimmer had horseface genes from his father aswell






Horseface genes + mouth breathing ultimate tallface


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Dec 1, 2018)

One of the criterion of the arabid subrace (anthropology) is narrow jaw and elongated skull. It's all genetic really. Arabs are a naturally "horse faced" race. 
I have a 22 cm face and a 25 cm skull but thankfully according to others who have seen pics, I am more accurately classed as "tallface" rather than "horseface". It looks like an elongated rectangle rather than a elongated oval. And I am embracing it.


----------



## Ryo_Hazuki (Dec 1, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> It looks like an elongated rectangle rather than a elongated oval.



My face is the exact same way. I've still got called "horseface" in high school though.

My face is shaped like a refrigerator, JFL.


----------



## Sub5virgin (Dec 1, 2018)

Ryo_Hazuki said:


> My face is the exact same way. I've still got called "horseface" in high school though.
> 
> My face is shaped like a refrigerator, JFL.



This guy's midface is long but he still looks good.





Now this guy. Has extreme horseface.





Christian Bale is kinda in the middle. 





Long midface and jaw is sort of narrow. But still looks good.


----------



## VST (Dec 1, 2018)

Sub5virgin said:


> This guy's midface is long but he still looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All about ratios my man.
The top dude has a wide face so it balances out his long midface.


----------



## Zesto (Dec 1, 2018)

Ryo_Hazuki said:


> You're indian. I've never known an indian with a long midface. Even the tall ones have short to average midfaces. I'm sure exceptions exist, but Indians are like east asians when it comes to midface length.



I have seen many East Asians with long midfaces as mongoloids usually have massive skulls.

And most of time they do not even have the benefit of being tall, I would say they have it the worst out of all races.

Indians I agree with though, they have small Caucasian skulls and rarely have long midfaces.



Sub5virgin said:


> I've seen several East Asians with long mid-face. I guess it's not as noticeable because they tend to have very wide and flat zygos though.
> 
> Even the girl in my sig has a longer midface. Also, having a longish midface can actually look good if you have enough mandibular width and chin height and projection. just my 2cents



Yes, you understand. I myself have cheeks wider than my jaws, so have that classic Asian roundish v shaped face.

Asian women with long midfaces seem yet with their wide flat faces seem so motherly and warm.

I saved that qt in your sig (for awhile now actually lol).


----------



## Sub5virgin (Dec 1, 2018)

> I saved that qt in your sig (for awhile now actually lol).



I was torn between that one and this.





I decided to go with cute instead of sexy though. lol



Spoiler



I WANT TO TONGUE FUCK HER BUTTHOLE



Cheers.


----------

